# biggest ohio river striper?



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

whats the biggest striper anybodys caught out of the ohio river? mine wasn't as big as my biggest wiper. which was right at 12lb.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been stuck at the 18LB mark for about 5 years. I have seen a few 20s pulled out, but I have never been the one doing the pulling. Maybe this year!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

never seen one in the main river, but i caught a 34in i guessed was about 16lb from a trib this past fall, helluva first run on 8lb line, was not expecting that fish. the only other one i've seen was 12-14 inches long


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

does anyone know what the current record striper weights for ohio?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

no but if u find out i,d like to know. i us to pick up those fishing mags. around diferant places, ant found one in a while. good fishing to all


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.stripers247.com/Statestriperrecords.htm

I hope this link is ok, it doesn't show Ohio as having a freshwater striper record, Kentucky is 58lb w/change.
LMJ


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is the list of all the Ohio fishing records. You would think the record striper would of come from the Ohio River.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/recordfish_fshohio/rcrdfish.htm


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i would think there should be one atleast 40 lbs. some where in the big o....
37.10 not bad for this far north. must not be that many stripers of any size being caught below these dams? i have heard of some twenties, i guess the big boys are a little harder to come by...


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dwwv4 said:


> i would think there should be one atleast 40 lbs. some where in the big o....
> 37.10 not bad for this far north. must not be that many stripers of any size being caught below these dams? i have heard of some twenties, i guess the big boys are a little harder to come by...


Well, Dave, Don't let that keep you from trying to beat that 37lb record! 
Thanks Cordon for pulling that info up!
LMJ


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

lmj . you can bet i'am going to try.... been gearing up... decking out the boat, new terrova 80 lbs. trust trolling motor. new lowrance, new bait tank. 
throw nets, fishing poles, got to even git my hands on some of those grizz 4's .. now if i can get gotstripes & mike to show me what to do with this stuff i'll be in good shape..... dave


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ver had the privalage of fish,in the big o from a boat.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Caught one a little over 16lbs this past year, had one bigger throw the hook right at my feet the same morning.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

dwwv4 said:


> must not be that many stripers of any size being caught below these dams? i have heard of some twenties, i guess the big boys are a little harder to come by...


 Where I fish, Willow Isl. and Bellville dams, they won't let you up to the dams like they used too. Yeah, you can try to cast from shore, but they usually have the wickers open too far out to reach. Not saying you can't take some bigguns else were, but it would be nice to be able to get up into that whitewater. Is it the same for all the dams up and down the Ohio?

Dave


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

cc , markland dam lets you get closer than most... i've seen guys right up in the boils. closer than i would go, no fish is worth dying for.. i would rather fish markland over meldahl, but meldahl is very near... both have good fishing,,,, but as you say the closer ya get to the gates the better the fishing. if ya ever go to markland,,, beware of the wing dams!!!!!!! they will destroy your lower unit... i know....


----------

